# Boot Loop



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Anyone else have issues with boot loops when rebooting their Edge? Sometimes it takes 4-5 cycles before it'll finally boot up. Otherwise, I'm not receiving an errors or glitches except the remote control unpairing from time to time.


----------



## rodlebod (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes. Tivo had to replace mine. Cost me $50 for a refurbished. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

rodlebod said:


> Yes. Tivo had to replace mine. Cost me $50 for a refurbished.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did it resolve the problem? I don't want to lose my recordings.


----------



## rodlebod (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes, it solved the problem. Yes, I lost my recordings. You might be able to backup some of your stuff on Tivo.com.


----------

